# kindle



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just bought a kindle and I would like some advice etc.on where to go and obtain some knitting books and such to send to my kindle.
Thanks.


----------



## micaela (Oct 27, 2011)

I have received so many books from my library. Just connect to your local library, had to give a pin number and that is all it takes. good luck


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

On YOUTUBE are tutorials showing kindle features & how to make them work including the text-to-speech feature that will read aloud to you. My daughter gets books to her kindle for her little girls to read with no worry about overdue books at all.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Amazon has some


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
wackycat4


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I got my kindle touch right around last Thanksgiving and I love mine. 

I did buy one knitting reference book - The Knitting Answer Book; and put a couple knitting pattern pdf's on it. I don't have the Fire so I don't have color so I don't plan to buy any knitting pattern books. I should check one out of the library to see how it looks on the Touch.

As far as where to go to get books, I get all my kindle books from Amazon or the library.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention that you don't need one of those hand held devices to get Amazon's Kindle or Barnes and Noble's NOOK ebook readers. You can download a free version of both for your PC. NOOK offers free ebooks, romance, some knitting books, mysteries, and others in addition to their ones for sale. Some of these are by name authors who give away their books for free so you'll purchase their other books. I downloaded an Agatha Christie mystery. Manybooks.net has free public domain books. Some of them are pretty good. The problem with Kindle is that they have their own file coding so you can't download their books on other devices. They want you to buy the Kindle.

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379003078/

http://www.manybooks.net/

Antique knitting and crochet pattern site with .pdfs. Don't even need an ereader for these.

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I have an iPad 1 that I have the apps for Kindle, Nook, and several others. Lion Brand yarn has an app with free patterns, stitches, etc.


----------



## scmorris (Sep 20, 2011)

Go to the Kindle ebooks page and search for knit or knitting and you will find lots of books. I have loads of free vintage books, plus many of the newer knitting books are out for the kindle as well. You can also check on manybooks.com, pixelsofink.com and there are several pages on facebook that have free ebooks every day. You can also use the new send to kindle feature. Once it is installed, you can send any pdf or mobi file directly to your kindle for free. This is great for bringing your patterns with you without the paper. Enjoy!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wackycat4


I'm going on two years with my Kindle and I love it! I did have to get a replacement for my first one because it slid down in the recliner and got ruined in the mechanism of the chair ... LOL ... but I can't imagine any electronic surviving that. Fortunately, I had bought the warranty on mine (don't know why I bought it since I usually never buy them, but glad I did in this case) and I called them to see what to do. They overnighted me the replacement and I returned the damaged one back to them in the box the new one came in with the label they provided. Pretty painless all around.

Otherwise, no problems at all. I'm just kinda sorry I bought one when they first came out because I would love to have one of the new Kindle Fires. But since there is no reason for me to replace mine at the moment, I can't justify the expense.


----------



## scmorris (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my kindle, but I keep it in a cushioned leather case. It is a Kiwi case and was only $18, well worth it to keep a klutz like me from ruining it. It opens up and you keep the kindle in it while you are reading, like a book cover, so it's not just a carry case.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

scmorris said:


> I love my kindle, but I keep it in a cushioned leather case. It is a Kiwi case and was only $18, well worth it to keep a klutz like me from ruining it. It opens up and you keep the kindle in it while you are reading, like a book cover, so it's not just a carry case.


I keep my religiously in a case too ... but I fell asleep in the recliner while I was reading it and it slipped down the side of the recliner. I didn't realize it when I first woke up and closed the chair ... by the time I realized it had gone down there, I had already ruined it


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have had mine for nearly 2 years, keep it in a cover and have never had a problem except for the occassional freeze. Love it.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Try a websearch for: Pixel of Ink - the Amazon site for free and cheap books for Kindle
Enjoy


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Try a websearch for: Pixel of Ink - the Amazon site for free and cheap books for Kindle
Enjoy


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Love my Kindle for reading novels, etc. But do not think I would enjoy books for knitting, cooking, and such. For that I want a book in my hand with pages I can turn and a printed pattern. I have had my Kindle for over a year and no problems. I do keep it in the case when not reading.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

I love my kindle. I wouldn't get too many pattern books because you really kind of "need" color for them. However, here is the link I use for mostly free books at Amazon. Usually there are somewhere around 5,000, more or less, available at any one time. I rarely pay $$ for a book to read.

http://www.amazon.com/mn/search/?_encoding=UTF8&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2&redirect=true&tag=billybobscomp-20&ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&hidden-keywords=-domain%20-breakthrough%20English&hidden-keywords=-domain%20-breakthrough%20English&camp=1789&creative=390957&rh=n:154606011,p_36:0-0,p_15%3D-domain%23


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I use Amazon, they have loads of knitting books


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I love my Kindle. Had it since Christmas 2010. I've tried PDF's for it and it works but the font size is ridiculous and when you enlarge it it's more trouble than it's worth fiddling with it. I'm sticking to novels and using my laptop for patterns.

Jan xx


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Just thought I'd mention that you don't need one of those hand held devices to get Amazon's Kindle or Barnes and Noble's NOOK ebook readers. You can download a free version of both for your PC. NOOK offers free ebooks, romance, some knitting books, mysteries, and others in addition to their ones for sale. Some of these are by name authors who give away their books for free so you'll purchase their other books. I downloaded an Agatha Christie mystery. Manybooks.net has free public domain books. Some of them are pretty good. The problem with Kindle is that they have their own file coding so you can't download their books on other devices. They want you to buy the Kindle.
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379003078/
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for these links.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

You can also sign up at www.ereadernewstoday.com and they will send you one email each day of free books you can download to your kindle. I haven't seen any knitting books but tons of novels in every category imaginable.

You can also do a search at Amazon for free kindle books and it will provide a huge list of things.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I love mine--it is the very oldest model and still going strong.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my Kindle but keep it in the case when transporting. If you don't know how to search go to the bottom of the screen where you can type in what you are looking for. I found several knitting books there.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks to all.

pzoe


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a leather case for my kindle but found it slipped out from the top easily, so I got a piece of blue-tak and stuck it to the back of the kindle, slipped it in the case and it is held nicely.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I had trouble with my first two Kindles, then my husband went online and found the problem. I had a cover, bought from Amazon, that was made for a Kindle with a light. Mine didn't have a light, so the pieces that connected it to the Kindle were causing a problem. I took it (my third Kindle) out of the cover and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Whoops that is going to give them even more reason to close down libraries which is a big issue in the UK at present.


rose haft said:


> On YOUTUBE are tutorials showing kindle features & how to make them work including the text-to-speech feature that will read aloud to you. My daughter gets books to her kindle for her little girls to read with no worry about overdue books at all.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

i love my Kindle. I knitted an envelop-like cover for it that works as a cushion, and it is really cute.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

micaela said:


> I have received so many books from my library. Just connect to your local library, had to give a pin number and that is all it takes. good luck


The books from the British libraries will not work on a Kindle. Only the american libraries. You need to look for knitting books etc from Amazon. Or google books for kindle there are a lot of free books out there but not all will work on Kindles. It's a case of trial and error.


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

I've had a Kindle for several years. My mom and husband both have Kindles and we share one account so we all read the books--I've read some a few times. I like to re-read things. If I buy a knitting book or pattern for my Kindle, I also download it to my computer. Right now, I am knitting a pair of socks using the toe up, two at a time using magic loop. I am also using another Kindle pattern called the Van **** toe up pattern--but only to knit the gusset and heel. I have the knitting stuff on my computer so I can move around quicker. There are some free knitting patterns for Kindle. I have the Kindle app on my cell phone and read while waiting at the doctor's, etc. I also have books on my computer so I can read while I knit. I have not had a Kindle break--except the toggle switch split on my last Kindle--but I think it was the plastic case I used with it. I always keep my Kindle in leather case. I dropped my Kindle at the doctor's office a few month ago. The thing that holds it in the case got bent, but the Kindle is fine. I used pliers to straighten the little hook in the case and all is well. I love my Kindle--all of the Kindles--I started with the original and I'm on my fifth one.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Not the sharpest question...but did the Kindle Fire come with an adapter? Thanks. Mine did not.


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had a Nook for 2 years and it is the original. Just put it in a leather holder and it goes everywhere with me. I don't know about Kindles but have friends that have them. I will stick with my Nook.
Pam


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!! wackycat4


I love my Kindle and my iPad2. I found that a ligher touch in using it works the best. It's like going from a manual typewriter to an electric. Also dropping it, just like a camera cannot be good for it and isn't really the fault of the Kindle, but is, instead, as in the 'old days' OPERATOR ERROR.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Tinker Belle said:


> wackycat4 said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> ...


Any electronic device that is dropped, no matter the distance, if it lands on a corner will have a reaction. My very expensive DSLR camera just gave up on life this past week. 1st question I was asked: "How many times has it been dropped?" Never, actually. It's just old. A new one is waiting at the store for me to pick up.
My Kindle is in my messenger bag inside a hand-knit envelope and it goes everywhere with me. I have 113 books on it now but prefer to keep the knitting books on my Amazon Cloud - the same place I keep my downloaded mp3s. I also think it's better to read some of the books and magazines right here on my nice big wide screen on my PC. It's so easy to read and knit, too.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I just want to say that my 2yr old grandson loves to play with my Kindle and he is forever dropping it, he's also thrown it a couple of times and it's still working. Now I've said that, I'm tempting fate aren't I?

Janxx


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a Kindle reader and a Fire. I love them. I tried an ipad bit found it too big to carry everywhere. The Fire is perfect and does everything the ipad does as far as I can tell. It also charges with the same type of plug as my HTC phone so I can use what I already have in the car to charge it.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love my kindle. You can get free books from roku.com. They can also be downloaded to your computer.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by an adapter. Mine came with a cord that I use to recharge the battery. It's my fifth Kindle. 

The first one had the screen turn dark, so I got another. Then that went dark, too. Amazon couldn't have been nicer about replacing them even paying the postage. I got a Fire when they first came out and love it. I've gotten a few knitting books for it, but I use the Kindle Reader for pc when I use them to make something. 

It was very handy when I was at an LYS the other day and needed to look at a pattern. Just pulled out my Fire and there it was. I have loaded PDFs of some of the patterns I use most often so I'll always have them handy.

I do keep all of mine in covers and am pretty careful with them. For the ones that have the little hinge things that fit in the side of the Kindle, the right side would swing away from the cover, and I was concerned it would bend the hinges, so I put a bit of velcro on the back to keep it anchored which solved the problem nicely.

Laylajeanne


----------



## brooketyle (Oct 14, 2011)

Reading some of the complaints on the Kindle. I have had mne for 2 years and love it. I have a cover on it (with a light) and have had no problem with it slipping.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Love my kindle, had it for about 2 years, have had a silicone sleeve on it since I got it, then it also slides into a leather like book like case when I put it in my bag, silicone sleeve only cost about $5.00 on amazon. I don't take it sleeve off when reading everything works great and it helps to grip it.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

The back on mine has a rougher finish on it so it's doesn't slide. My cell phone has the same finish - sticks to most shiny surfaces.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the first generation Kindle and the 3rd. I love both of them. I don't think I would like most knitting books on the Kindle, though. It's not good for charts and pictures and formatted content such as recipes. It's the most comfortable READING ever, though.

Perhaps you should consider the Kindle for PC. It's a free download form Amazon, and you can use it for free or inexpensive Kindle books. On your computer screen the format, the color, the charts, pictures, etc. are great. You just can't take it with you........ Well, that's not true. You can transfer it to your laptop.

Virginia


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I have always kept my Kindles in covers designed for them. The covers have saved me! I have dropped mine on the sidewalk with no ill effects.

Virginia


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

flginny said:


> I have always kept my Kindles in covers designed for them. The covers have saved me! I have dropped mine on the sidewalk with no ill effects.
> 
> Virginia


I do too. However, when I sit and read I remove the cover cause it is lighter. My daughter does not, but probably cause she reads on the go while I sit in my recliner.


----------



## Mamawlake (Dec 3, 2011)

I first bought the Kindle Keyboard, May 2011. I have not had one problem with it. Just love it. For Valentine's Day, my husband bought me the Kindle Fire. So far, I just love
all my Kindles. 
For magazines and books, just go to the Kindle Store.
I have not really expanded out past the store. Maybe, that should be my next experience.
I have had hours of entertainment reading, playing games and just looking around.
Wishing you would have had bettr luck with your Kindle, I feel they are really a good product.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Could I do this with the kindle fire too?


----------



## Mamawlake (Dec 3, 2011)

What are you wanting to do???
The Kindle Fire does about everything.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Cindy M , Thank you for the NOOK info. It will be helpful. I am a Novice NOOK gal. I am so happy to have those links. Marge


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

I love my Kindle Fire and have downloaded a knitting mag on it, but I couldn't figure out how to print a pattern.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

first I bought a kindle and was downloading photography books bummer.... no color. Then along came Nook color so got one. Its great but Amazon is cheaper for a lot of books so I bought to whichever was less. Then came kindle fire. Had to have it (I'm a tech junkie, what can I say). I love the Fire. Have photog books, Knitting books and patterns and apps for row counting. Also cookbooks it takes up Much less counter Space.
I also have books to read of course. And kindle reader on my computer and phone and tablet. Oh my. . . . . am I addicted?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

I bought it to read books with, but I'm knitting so much that I loaned it to my son, who actually did not want it. Can I get patterns on it, free or paid? How easy is it to make notes on it? If I can do that, I will take it back from my son.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this thread.. my husband bought me a e-reader for Christmas.. I am so challenged by these things.. I want to start using it to store my patterns and some books... but I have a hard time figuring it all out.. and then the free books from kobo aren't really what I like either.. so I guess I need to get a gift card and play with that.. I'll be back this evening to read all the great advice here.. and jot down all the websites... LOL


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wackycat4


I got a Kindle in October, loved it until it totally froze. Sent it back, got my money back, saved up some more money and bought an IPad2. I got a free Kindle app for reading plus I can save and print patterns among a zillion other things. It's the most amazing gadget/toy I've ever had!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you know how to print from it. I downloaded an app, but still not sure how to print, especially if I see a pattern I like. Otherwise I love it too. What knitting apps do you have?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Funny, I've had my Kindle for 4 years and have had NO issues with it. The only time it fell was from the bed height of about 24 inches onto carpet. It sustained no harm or injury.


----------



## JAAZ (May 18, 2011)

xarriage1952 said:


> I have just bought a kindle and I would like some advice etc.on where to go and obtain some knitting books and such to send to my kindle.
> Thanks.


I got just 1 at Amazon (Toe Up, 2 at a Time Socks on One Needle) and was making the sample sock when it said to go to page 57 for some technique. Since the Kindle version doesn't HAVE page numbers (just "locations", which is pointless) you can't scroll along to the particular page. I had to go to the Index, find the technique and fortunately, the page number there was clickable.

Painful - and I don't know if there is a way to check before buying. I won't buy any more non-fiction until they fix the problem. SOME books do have page numbers, but there is no way to know way to know in advance.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I have had my Kindle for about two years and have always kept it in a case. I have never had a problem. My only complaint is that I am not able to download my patterns to my Kindle.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

In addition to the "shop in the kindle store", there is also project gutenberg (google it) for free books, etc. Also, check out ereadernewstoday.com, and pixelofink.com 
They have free kindle books that are downloadable daily for the kindle (including several times a day).
Also, any pdf (pattern, etc) can be read on the kindle. 
Enjoy using it, I know I am


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's another source for free ebooks. Some are previews. Some are full books. Some can be viewed on a .pdf reader only on your computer. Some are in public domain. Type in a topic and it gives you a long list. Many of these are available to download in an epub form for our ereaders.

http://books.google.com/


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

JAAZ said:


> xarriage1952 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bought a kindle and I would like some advice etc.on where to go and obtain some knitting books and such to send to my kindle.
> ...


I received my Kindle as a gift from my Daughters in Oct. 2010.... I like it very much..... but the ONE PROBLEM have, as was aid above, about trying to jump to another page and then back.... so far I have NOT found a way to do this......
Otherwise I like it very much...... I ALWAYS keep it in my Leather book type case.......


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

where can you get the app for pdf files???


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

do you buy the protective cover for it? Gosh I cannot believe you have had so much trouble.


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

As far as knitting books, there are several to download to a Kindle from Amazon.com. As far as the problems with your Kindle...I have never had such great respect for a company's customer service as I have with Amazon, where I do almost 100% of my on-line shopping. My Kindle 2 was having trouble re-charging, I called them and they shipped me a free return shipping label AND a new Kindle, overnight shipment, mind you, with absolutely NO COST to me. They will work with you and not against you. Did you try to call them? I am certain they would have replaced it, even more than once. Personally for knitting, I like having a pattern in my hand and feel that the Kindle (although I love it for reading) is not the best format for me for knitting.


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanx all of you for your ideas on free books. I have an iPad and am always looking for new sources of "freebees."


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I got a Kindle Fire for Chhristmas and it's unbelievable! You can buy any book knitting or otherwise and down load it. Also on the KF you have you tube tutorials right at you fingertips. I love my Kindle and I have not had one problem with it. You can also check out books from the library on KF too.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Try a websearch for: Pixel of Ink - the Amazon site for free and cheap books for Kindle
> Enjoy


heyyy thank u sooo much for that link..already downloaded a few books..lol Thanks again !


----------



## phammitt (Oct 30, 2011)

I love using the library...read new authors at no cost and they are adding more daily. We ereaders are catching on and no killing of trees...LOL


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I have an iPod which fits in my purse. I have downloaded the Nook app, Kindle app, 3Dbook app, and iBooks. My favorites are Pod casts because you can get lots of free audio books which are great for the gym. Disadvantage small screen.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I agree! We can read anthing we want and never have to say "Oh, I wish I had brought.....". I love trees and reading outside under them with my KF is a treat!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wackycat4


I have a Kindle, greatest ebook to read outside in the sun.
I have a Nook Color, nice has all my patterns on a memory card which I insert.
I also have a Nook Tablet and by far the NT is the nicest, very quick! I can watch Netflix on it too so it's great for traveling. I like the Nooks because you can add memory to them by buying a SD mini memory card. I store nothing on my Nooks, everything is on that chip. I can take the chip out, stick it in my USB (with an adapter) and move files to it. Hugs!! Sheri


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Sign up for Kindle on the Cheap... you will get an email every day with options. Lots of free books, but make sure when you access to check and make sure. Some are .99 and up. 

Also BookBub sends out a daily email with only one book. Most are NY Times best sellers if that is what you like. 

Also Pixel of Ink.... I find a lot of nonfiction on this one for free. As I am in the professional field I enjoy these. 

Hope this helps, and also mentioned libraries. You can access not only your local library but those around the country. New York City is free. Oh and don't forget just browsing Amazon. 

This should keep you busy. Enjoy your Kindle. I love mine. I can read way into the night and not bother my husband. Sure makes for a not so energized next day.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

xarriage1952-Amazon has knitting books and patterns in the Kindle books section. I have purchased several patterns and knitting books to download onto my Kindle app on my iTouch, Just go to Amazon.com, search knitting books (or patterns) for Kindle, and start browsing. They have lots. I got the 3 cutest little baby Christmas hat patterns, one of which I'm knitting now and as it's on my iTouch, I can easily carry with me everywhere. Happy browsing!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> wackycat4 said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> ...


P.S. Every Friday Nook has a free book to download. 
I like to look at my knitting patterns in color and the reason I bought my first Nook Color in addition to being able to put in more memory.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

wackycat4-Don't feel like you're alone!. I have 2 Nooks and have had one problem after another. Yesterday, my first one would not connect to the network and after the long phone call with Nook support (for the millionth time) they decided they needed to send me a new on-it's now on it's way. My second one seems to always be on the edge of breakdown-I bought that one for my 90 year old mom who just couldn't deal with it so I got it back. I love the concept but I don't these things are built all that well. I do much better having the Kindle, Kobo, and iBooks apps on my iTouch and downloading books there. If you have lots od problems with your Kindle, call the Amazon tech support and pitch a fit. For all the money you've spent, it should be reliable.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cindy M-I have the Kindle app on my Mac and iTouch. They give their apps for free and make it possoble to download onto other devices-just not Kindle to Nook and vise-versa. Works well on the iTouch which is basically an iPhone without the phone. Mine has a 64 gig memory so it holds lots of books.


----------



## scmorris (Sep 20, 2011)

Several people wanted to know about the send to kindle feature, so I thought I'd put it up here.

If your kindle can connect to wifi, you can use 'send to kindle'. It runs on your computer and when you right click on a file it gives you the option to 'send to kindle'. Go to their website and download the program. www.amazon.com/sendtokindle


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wackycat4


If I were you, I would return the Kindle, it may be faulty. I have the first Kindle plus I have Kindle Fire. Have dropped both and no problems. Had no problems at all with either. ANd personally, I do not like knitting or quilting books on the Kindles, just reading. Would rather have the book where it is easier to turn back to a page you want to refer to, it is rather a hassle on the Kindle.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

My Kindle stopped working after 11 months. Amazon replaced it and all my books transfered over. Free.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

I purchased an EZreader. 7inch colour screen. Have downloaded so many free knitting, machine knit and crochet patterns off this site and many others. Save them to Word, edit them to larger print etc and then save them to PDF and put them into the appropriate folder. Knitting, M Knitting, Crochet. Unbelievable how easy it is to carry around with one. I think it would be more difficult with a whole book.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Nook color and love it. Have found it to be quite indestructible, have dropped it many times with no issues. would consider one of these if you buy another.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> I have a Nook color and love it. Have found it to be quite indestructible, have dropped it many times with no issues. would consider one of these if you buy another.


I've dropped mine too and no problems! I liked my Nook Color, but I LOVE my Nook Tablet! I like my patterns in color, I like that I can edit too.

Sheri


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had my Kindle for what? 4, 5 years. It was the first one that came out. I LOVE it. I have hundreds of books. The battery finally died about a month ago and I replaced it for $35. It is still going strong. You just have to remember that it is not made of paper so dropping it is like dropping a glass - it breaks.
There are so many places to get books. Amazon of course but the local library is great. Google free ebooks and try some of those sites. You will love yours too after you've explored its many uses.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

can you tell me more about the Nook Tablet???


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Amazon also has the "Prime" feature on many of their books. If you are an Amazon Prime member, then any of the books that have the "Prime" notation in the price section can be downloaded for free, kept as long as you like and sent back when you are finished ... just like checking them out of the library. (And some of these "Prime" books cost quite a bit if you were to buy them.) So if you are an avid reader it's worth being a Prime member ... not to mention all the other perks in being a member.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I have 2 Kindles.The older one is in a leather case. The Fire is not. So, what I've learned is to order a cover right away. I love them both,


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

amazon


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I am so surprised by your story. I have one of the first Kindles, the one with a keyboard, that can read aloud to me, etc. I received it as a Christmas gift over 3 yrs. ago from my four kids. It has been wonderful.

However, I have never dropped it, and I try to place it always in a safe place when my great grandsons are here, and exploring everything. I now have 7 pages in the Table of Contents, mostly mystery books my son has shared with me, and many of the free ones that come on the EReader newsletter everyday, that one can subscribe to for free. Once my screen had a problem, so long ago I cannot remember exactly, but my son told me what to do, and it was corrected immediately. The Kindle came with a User's guide that offers instructions for care and maintenance.

That son of mine is sort of a computer/electronic whiz. He even repairs my computer without even being here, with some software called Hamachi.

My daughter has the Kindle fire, and even bought one for her 8 yr. old who is a voracious reader! She is taking college courses and has a couple of her text books on the Kindle.

I really cannot say enough good things about the Kindle. Sorry you've had troubles with yours. 


wackycat4 said:


> Please let me know how you like your Kindle. I bought one last June and I'm on my 5th warrantied replacement. I find it very brittle or I should say it doesn't take much for the Kindle to destruct! It slid out of my hands when I was reading in bed and followed the sheet slowly down to rug the picture was ruined. Other things have been stuck screen, or another slipping it from my knitting to rug:totally ruined( that was 6 inches). One time the 5 pt directional stopped working. I would have returned the whole thing but what they give you for books purchased is a joke! Comment anybody?
> Frustrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wackycat4


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www/freelibrary.org

It's free to get a library card even if you don't live in PA. 
You do need to be a senior tho!!

Sheri


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I have just recently discovered the Amazon Cloud Reader on my PC. It is so good. I always begin reading the free books from the EReader News on the Cloud.

I have two versions of the King James Version of the bible on my Kindle. One has the "Look-Up feature, where I can click on a chapter/verse and go right to it. Then the back button takes me back to where I was. I did not buy this, my Techie son shared it with me.

I love the keyboard, as I can take notes while in Sunday School or church, and save them right in the text. No more pad and pencil!

My Kindle is always surprising me. I do not know if I could stand all the advancements on the Kindle Fire.! too exciting.

One of the main blessings of my Kindle is its light weight,and no pages to turn, when reading in bed. Old arthritic hands have a much easier time with the small light Kindle. I make a point of putting it on the table before falling asleep, however.



susankschutz said:


> Tinker Belle said:
> 
> 
> > wackycat4 said:
> ...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I just want to say that my 2yr old grandson loves to play with my Kindle and he is forever dropping it, he's also thrown it a couple of times and it's still working. Now I've said that, I'm tempting fate aren't I?
> 
> Janxx


LOL. No, that's more like an engraved invitation!

I surely hope not, tho!


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had a Kindle for over a year and just love it. I have not downloaded any knitting books or instructions. But I have made a neat book cover for it, bought the pattern in a quilt store, opens like a book and really does save any damage to the Kindle.

I get free boks from Amazon and from our library and buy a few . However the library books have return times so if you want a knitting reference to have with you at all times, I would buy one. or use UTube as others have suggested.

We bought our grown daughter the Kindle Fire and the color is really nice and would be better for knitting books . I may get one of those some day and have both but i\ i am happy for now.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

hlynnknits said:


> I got a Kindle Fire for Chhristmas and it's unbelievable! You can buy any book knitting or otherwise and down load it. Also on the KF you have you tube tutorials right at you fingertips. I love my Kindle and I have not had one problem with it. You can also check out books from the library on KF too.


I am seriously considering a KF and was wandering when you mentioned the tutorials -- if you had ever downloaded ebooks with embedded videos? KnitFreedom has some really terrific ones that I have already purchased and they work great on the ipad....problem is...DH is usually on the Ipad as he's pretty sure it's ALL his! I like the portability of the KF but don't want to invest and not be able to use it for what I want...love to hear what you think


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the antique pattern library.
Fascinating.

Gotta love this site !!!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379003078/

http://www.manybooks.net/

Antique knitting and crochet pattern site with .pdfs. Don't even need an ereader for these.

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm[/quote]

Thanks for the link to the antique pattern library.
Fascinating.

Gotta love this site !!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I've had my 'old' kindle for 2 years and my fire for about 2 months. I always keep them in the cover and I've not had trouble except for the rare 'freezing'. Maybe get a cover it cannot slip out of? I also don't like my craft books on kindle, but in my hands. But for games and reading I love my kindles. I have trouble with one book on the fire that for some reason when I turn it on it goes back to the home page, so I am reading that one on the older kindle with no problem.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

cymraes said:


> Do you know how to print from it. I downloaded an app, but still not sure how to print, especially if I see a pattern I like. OtherwiseI love it too. What knitting apps do you have?


One way you can print from the Ipad is by having an ios compatible printer or an air printer w/ wifi. Otherwise if you have a wireless printer there is a way to hook it up with your ipad...just not sure how. Type it into your search and you'll get all kinds of help. 
I'm a crocheter, but I use an app called Evernote to copy and paste my patterns into. Then I print from there if i want.


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

have a kindle fire and love it


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a Kindle, and when the battery would not charge anymore, they sent me a new kindle, in one day, and paid for the postage to send to old one back. Nobody said anything about buying a new battery. I have never put a knitting book on it, because if you are knitting something, and it has rows you need to look at..... my kindle shuts itself off if I don't turn the page every so often, and I don't want to keep turning it on. How does that work for you>


----------



## zoom (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi from Az.
I got my 1st kindle 5 years ago. I got my Fire when they came out I think they are great at my age it sometimes gets hard to hold books hands get tired and go to sleep. My mother is 87 and I gave her my 1st kindle and she loves it. I have never had a problem with my kindles that could'nt be fixed over the phone by tech support.
As for patterns I would go to the kindle store and search crochet or knitting paterns. My self I like to go on my pc
and go to all the yarn companys and down load or print them out for referance later.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

scmorris said:


> Several people wanted to know about the send to kindle feature, so I thought I'd put it up here.
> 
> If your kindle can connect to wifi, you can use 'send to kindle'. It runs on your computer and when you right click on a file it gives you the option to 'send to kindle'. Go to their website and download the program. www.amazon.com/sendtokindle


Thank you so much for this link. I tried to understand several others and could not "get" it, but this worked perfectly for me. You saved me $500.00 because I was going to buy an iPad just to be able to carry my patterns and ebooks easily when I travel. My Kindle now has my patterns loaded and ready to go.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

drdi said:


> I've had a Kindle for several years. My mom and husband both have Kindles and we share one account so we all read the books--I've read some a few times. I like to re-read things. .......
> 
> I'm not sure how you can share an account.
> Do you all download a single book? or do you each download different ones and then share them?
> This may sound stupid but I don't know much about Kindle.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh Thanks, I never thought of getting them from the library over the kindle. That was very helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

I, too appreciate the links. I went to the Barns/Noble site to download a free book so I could see how to do this. I registered as required but the site still required my credit card. Did I do something wrong?



jejazzington said:


> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379003078/
> 
> http://www.manybooks.net/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the antique pattern library.
Fascinating.

Gotta love this site !!![/quote]


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

colourbug said:


> drdi said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a Kindle for several years. My mom and husband both have Kindles and we share one account so we all read the books--I've read some a few times. I like to re-read things. .......
> ...


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

I have downloaded books and patterns. Some I have purchased some i just check out from the library in cloud. We have WiFi at home and can print from my Kindle. the KF is fabulouse! I have not had any problems at all. Interweave Press has e-books and patterns that you can purchase or get ones that are free too from thee and they have lots of tutorials. there are so many sites you can go to on your KF. Check it out! I love it! Oh, after I read "The Help" I wanted to see the movie right away and I was able to watch it from my KF that night because Amazon has instant streaming for TV and DVDs for a small rental charge for 48 hours! I could go on and on... Get one, you'll love it!



ElegantDetails said:


> hlynnknits said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Kindle Fire for Chhristmas and it's unbelievable! You can buy any book knitting or otherwise and down load it. Also on the KF you have you tube tutorials right at you fingertips. I love my Kindle and I have not had one problem with it. You can also check out books from the library on KF too.
> ...


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Tinker Belle It sounds easy! we'll join up to one account.


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

scmorris said:


> Go to the Kindle ebooks page and search for knit or knitting and you will find lots of books. I have loads of free vintage books, plus many of the newer knitting books are out for the kindle as well. You can also check on manybooks.com, pixelsofink.com and there are several pages on facebook that have free ebooks every day. You can also use the new send to kindle feature. Once it is installed, you can send any pdf or mobi file directly to your kindle for free. This is great for bringing your patterns with you without the paper. Enjoy!


My hubby bought me the kindle fire for christmas. I absoutely love it. I don't understand how you would be able to download pdf files to it. I'm not really computer savay. I'm lucky I can type on this forum. Is there a tuturial on it, and is it hard to do? I would love to put some knitting patterns on my kindle.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

violetta40 said:


> My hubby bought me the kindle fire for christmas. I absoutely love it. I don't understand how you would be able to download pdf files to it. I'm not really computer savay. I'm lucky I can type on this forum. Is there a tuturial on it, and is it hard to do? I would love to put some knitting patterns on my kindle.


I don't have the Kindle Fire ... my Kindle is several years old ... but many documents can be downloaded to it. The directions are in the Kindle Users Guide (the guide was already loaded on my Kindle when I received it). There is a small fee to do this tho unless you download the file to your computer and use a USB cable to hook your Kindle to your computer and then you can download to it without a fee involved.


----------



## hijakes (May 24, 2011)

Love my kindle, I do keep it in a padded case for protection. I've downloaded patterns and knitting books, but prefer to use a pattern in my lap or on the couch beside me.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the links. These are amazing!


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

LOVE my kindle keyboard and Fire!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

My husband gave me a Kinkle touch for Christmas. I am doing a lot of experimenting. Would love to play music and have downloaded MP3 music to the music folder but cannot get it to play unless connected to the computer. Anyone know who to play the music? Love all the suggestions that you have shared. Thanks


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

*I, too appreciate the links. I went to the Barns/Noble site to download a free book so I could see how to do this. I registered as required but the site still required my credit card. Did I do something wrong?*


The credit number for NOOK is to identify you in case you do decide to order a book. For the free ones, they email you an order just like they would do if you purchased a book, but it has $0.00 listed for the charge. I think it has something to do with your library, too. They store your books on their server. This came in handy for me when my computer crashed. I didn't have to find all those books or reorder them. They just transferred to my NOOK reader automatically once I got my system up and opened the reader for the first time.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't find that one post to reply to now. Somebody asked how to jump from one page to another and back again. I don't think you can for the NOOK reader. This is particularly annoying for study Bibles on NOOK. You can't get to the exact reference you want. I don't buy them for that reason. You can cheat and rapidly scan until you find the page you want, though. I put the arrow over the box in the slot (don't know what it's called, I'm not technical) at the bottom of the reader, hold the mouse button down, and drag it until I find the page I want. But then I have the PC version.


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> *I, too appreciate the links. I went to the Barns/Noble site to download a free book so I could see how to do this. I registered as required but the site still required my credit card. Did I do something wrong?*
> 
> The credit number for NOOK is to identify you in case you do decide to order a book. For the free ones, they email you an order just like they would do if you purchased a book, but it has $0.00 listed for the charge. I think it has something to do with your library, too. They store your books on their server. This came in handy for me when my computer crashed. I didn't have to find all those books or reorder them. They just transferred to my NOOK reader automatically once I got my system up and opened the reader for the first time.


Thanks, Cindy M! I was wary of leaving an open credit card, or that I had followed the wrong path, Now I am excited!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

jaml-If you can't figure it out, call the Amazon Kindle tech support-the number should be on the Amazon website. I have 2 Nooks and can play music with no problem but have no clue as to how to do it on a Kindle. The tech support people should be able to talk you through it.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cindy-I think the closest you get to a page jump on the Nook is the "Go To" feature. Click on Go To, click on Page (on the sub menu), then slide the circle to the page you want. That feature was added about two software downloads ago and, generally, works pretty well (unless you have a Nook like my two that pretty much do what they want when they want!).


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

My grandson is staying with us overnight and since he is playing games on my iPad2, I am finishing the book I'm reading on my Kindle. My Kindle is older so is not a touch screen and at first I thought it was broken............ How quickly we get use to new technologies. 

I really enjoy both Kindle and iPad. Both have their uses. One is backlite and the other is not. iPad2 is great at night and Kindle in daytime.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

IKR, I used the older kindle and kept trying to touch it to turn the page.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

vpatt said:


> IKR, I used the older kindle and kept trying to touch it to turn the page.


I was doing that with our pc after using the iPad...touching the screen. DH said I think you need to use the mouse....


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

jaml said:


> My husband gave me a Kinkle touch for Christmas. I am doing a lot of experimenting. Would love to play music and have downloaded MP3 music to the music folder but cannot get it to play unless connected to the computer. Anyone know who to play the music? Love all the suggestions that you have shared. Thanks


I went apps and downloaded Pandora. It's free and you canbuild your own music stations with the kind of music that you like. You can even mix it up. I love Pandora. Givie it a try.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

When I first got my Kindle a little over 3 yrs. ago, my computer whiz son set up a folder on my pc where he can send books via a software called Hamachi. (He lives in California, I am in Texas) I plug my kindle into a USB port on the pc, and simply drag the books to another folder on the pc which wirelessly transfers the book to the Kindle. I feel sure that since that time, sharing books has become easier. Each Kindle comes with a users manual, which tells so much that I have not even yet become familiar with.

When I choose a free book from the EReader News daily, I simply click to "buy" it, have the Kindle on the desk, with wireless Whispernet turned on, and the book is wirelessly transferred to the Kindle! amazing.

I love Amazon.com and my Kindle. 


colourbug said:


> drdi said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a Kindle for several years. My mom and husband both have Kindles and we share one account so we all read the books--I've read some a few times. I like to re-read things. .......
> ...


----------



## Christinejen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello

I have had a kindle for 1 year now. I love it, great for reading in bed. I invested in a cover for it with a build in light. It makes it easier to handle for reading,props it up for text to speech use and protects it against knocks. Mine is pink so less chance of misplacing it. Try "Knitting for Dummies" in Kindle store and Amazon on web for wider choice. Good hunting.

Best wishes
Christine from Sheffield England


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > IKR, I used the older kindle and kept trying to touch it to turn the page.
> ...


I have a Nook with the touch screen and an older one without, and when I'm using the older one and my son is in the room he just periodically mumbles "it's not a touch screen" in a droll monotone.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I feel so stupid with this music thing. Do you download the Pandora to your computer and go from there?


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

You can find pandora in the app store on your Kindle and download from there. Press apps.. then store, then type in pandora in the search box at the top of the page. You then touch the yellow free button next to it and get app. Good luck, it's a great app.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

I love mine too, but wish I could print from it.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

jaml said:


> I feel so stupid with this music thing. Do you download the Pandora to your computer and go from there?


Oh, don't feel stupid! We are all (most of us older ones) new to this sort of thing! The way I went about it was that I went under apps STORE. Then I went under entertainment and thay give you a list of options lie, music, TV, Movies etc.. then select music and a new menue will drop down and pandora will be one of the choices. Click on it and it will ask you to download. Select download and after it's done opend the program and it should take you through it from there. If I can be of more help please let me know. We are all in this together!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

nozizweoriginals said:


> Not the sharpest question...but did the Kindle Fire come with an adapter? Thanks. Mine did not.


I already had a plug to plug my kindle into a USB port on the pc to charge it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Duh!! Lol! I have the USB cord from the older kindle and never could figure out how to use it. Also, I cannot get Netflix on the fire. It keeps telling me my password does not match. I have never had a netflix password so what are they talking about? There was no option to sign up for a new account, but only to use my name and password as if I already had an acct. I love both my kindles, but know there is more I could do with them if it wasn't for having the 'duhs'!!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Duh!! Lol! I have the USB cord from the older kindle and never could figure out how to use it. Also, I cannot get Netflix on the fire. It keeps telling me my password does not match. I have never had a netflix password so what are they talking about? There was no option to sign up for a new account, but only to use my name and password as if I already had an acct. I love both my kindles, but know there is more I could do with them if it wasn't for having the 'duhs'!!


I made a Netflix account via my computer and got my user ID and password that way. Otherwise take it to Barnes & Noble for help with it. They're really nice!!
Sheri


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, Sheri!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the best site I've found for free books of all kinds. People from all over the world upload books there. if a book's copyright has expired it can be uploaded onto the site. Some books that have a current copyright in the US hvae expired in Australia and are uploaded from there. I've found quite a few knit and crochet books here...a lot of vintage stuff. Have fun!

http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got a Kindle w/keyboard for Christmas and am still trying to figure out how to use it. I was going to print out the instruction book, but it's 150 pages long and a lot of it is stuff I don't need to know. I purchased Amazon Prime and have "borrowed" some books from the Kindle store, but they only allow you one a month and there aren't really a lot of ones that I'm interested in that I can borrow for free and it's going to end up costing me a lot if I have to buy them. I'm becoming disappointed with it and thinking of just going back to getting "real" books from the library. I'll have to try some of the places suggested above.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

pb54116 said:


> I got a Kindle w/keyboard for Christmas and am still trying to figure out how to use it. I was going to print out the instruction book, but it's 150 pages long and a lot of it is stuff I don't need to know. I purchased Amazon Prime and have "borrowed" some books from the Kindle store, but they only allow you one a month and there aren't really a lot of ones that I'm interested in that I can borrow for free and it's going to end up costing me a lot if I have to buy them. I'm becoming disappointed with it and thinking of just going back to getting "real" books from the library. I'll have to try some of the places suggested above.


Many libraries loan the e-books.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I got a Kindle w/keyboard for Christmas and am still trying to figure out how to use it. I was going to print out the instruction book, but it's 150 pages long and a lot of it is stuff I don't need to know. I purchased Amazon Prime and have "borrowed" some books from the Kindle store, but they only allow you one a month and there aren't really a lot of ones that I'm interested in that I can borrow for free and it's going to end up costing me a lot if I have to buy them. I'm becoming disappointed with it and thinking of just going back to getting "real" books from the library. I'll have to try some of the places suggested above.


You can search at the Amazon/kindle store for free books.
sign up at http://www.pixelofink.com/ and they will send you a daily email list of free books.
sign up at http://www.ereaderiq.com/ and they will send you a daily email list of free books.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just downloaded two free books to my Kindle that were on pixelofink.com and one that was on ereaderiq.com. Now just have to find out how to get books from my local library and I'll be all set! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I received a Kindle 4 for Christmas from my hubbie. I love it
I did not know you could get ebooks from local library. I live
in a rural area so will look into it. I have downloaded a lot of free books from Amazon.com but not knitting ones.
Kitty Jo


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I got a Kindle w/keyboard for Christmas and am still trying to figure out how to use it. I was going to print out the instruction book, but it's 150 pages long and a lot of it is stuff I don't need to know. I purchased Amazon Prime and have "borrowed" some books from the Kindle store, but they only allow you one a month and there aren't really a lot of ones that I'm interested in that I can borrow for free and it's going to end up costing me a lot if I have to buy them. I'm becoming disappointed with it and thinking of just going back to getting "real" books from the library. I'll have to try some of the places suggested above.


 I downloaded the instructions to my pc ,it helped me when learning new things on the kindle, Iknow it's on the kindle itself but when flipping back and forth I usually forget something, so by having it seperate helps me


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Check to see if your library has a kindle class.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks pb54116 for the website download site links. This group of folks are the greatest.
Kitty Jo


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Forgive me if this is a repeat. I thought I had replied already but couldn't find my post. Go to Project Gutenberg to find books of all types for free. They are copyright expired books uploaded by people from all over the world. Here's a link. http://www.gutenberg.org/


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, I used to get a few books there.....wonder if they have any knitting, spinning or dying books? need to check it out


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Forgive me if this is a repeat. I thought I had replied already but couldn't find my post. Go to Project Gutenberg to find books of all types for free. They are copyright expired books uploaded by people from all over the world. Here's a link. http://www.gutenberg.org/


You can also go to http://www.pixelofink.com and fine lots of free and cheap Kindle books. If you want to you can choose the genre you're interested in and they'll alert you by email of all the available books in your Genre. I love the Kindle app...when my Kindle died I was able to transfer all the books I had accumulated onto my iPad.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Scrubbienut said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if this is a repeat. I thought I had replied already but couldn't find my post. Go to Project Gutenberg to find books of all types for free. They are copyright expired books uploaded by people from all over the world. Here's a link. http://www.gutenberg.org/
> ...


Thanks! My DH will appreciate this as well. He already has over 2,000 books on his kindle.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a kindle and , one day it was in a bag and not in the cover.
for some reason I stepped on the bag and heard tje kindle crack, well after looking saw that the it was broken and the screen was smashed. I called amazon sent the broken one in, purchased a new one, and within a feww weeks received in return a refund for the broken one i sent back.
(The refund was higher than the new working one I purchased).
Please note I do not live in the USA or England, 
Well done on the amazon policy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I love mine so far and have converted many of my knitting patterns to pdf and transfered them to it.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Could you tell me how to do that please


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I have music!! Thanks for all the info. With all the girls on this site we surely can find many books to download. You were a lot of help and encouragement.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cymraes, I copied and pasted patterns into my word processing program, and when I saved them, I went to files, scrolled down until I could click on pdf. I saved them in a folder by catagory. I downloaded them to the Kindle Fire with the micro usb cord, clicking on all programs, my computer and then the removable drive. Either copy and paste, or drag and drop. I had to download the free adobe pdf app to the Kindle Fire to do that, then open it in that app. You can also email the files to yourself at your kindle email address and kindle will automatically transfer them to the right file type, and I think, save them in documents. Best I can tell you. There was another post about this a week or two ago that you might want to search for.

Tami


----------



## Patdev (Apr 27, 2011)

The problem with Kindle is that they have their own file coding so you can't download their books on other devices. They want you to buy the Kindle.

--Yes, this is true. I bought a Nook for that reason. Then I found out many library e-book sites are boycotting Kindle because of Amazon's exclusivity.


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you download their ebooks on your computer?


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

What a great idea! I never thought of sending patterns to my kindle. I have had Kindles for several years and now have a Fire. Love it!


----------



## Momofthree (Dec 27, 2011)

If you are looking to read PDF there is a very simple solution that I use ALL the time. Go to your manage your kindle page on Amazon and get your kindle's email address. Then send your PDF document to your kindle as an attachment with convert in the heading. When you do that kindle converts it from a PDF to an ASW document which allows you to listen to it and change the font size just like just like any other kindle document. It is free and easy to do. Try it for your PDF's you won't be sorry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

so if my e-reader isn't a kindle or a nook I cannot download those 'specific books to my reader?? I also noticed that Nook has their own books and apps.. I wonder if they will download to my device? All of this is so confusing for me... Its why I haven't done much with mine.. I am sure once I understand it all I'll be happier with it..


Patdev said:


> The problem with Kindle is that they have their own file coding so you can't download their books on other devices. They want you to buy the Kindle.
> 
> --Yes, this is true. I bought a Nook for that reason. Then I found out many library e-book sites are boycotting Kindle because of Amazon's exclusivity.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Yes you can! For instance I download patterns and e-books from Interweave Press all of the time. It's very easy to do from your computer. If you see a pattern or e-book that you want it will tell you to download the book. Just follow what they tell you to do and it does not take long. Some times I even print them out. Also make sure you have a PDF manager like Acrobat Reader.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hawkdream and Ronie, yes. I have the kindle download for the pc, and I think there is one for the nook.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

hlynnknits said:


> I have downloaded books and patterns. Some I have purchased some i just check out from the library in cloud. We have WiFi at home and can print from my Kindle. the KF is fabulouse! I have not had any problems at all. Interweave Press has e-books and patterns that you can purchase or get ones that are free too from thee and they have lots of tutorials. there are so many sites you can go to on your KF. Check it out! I love it! Oh, after I read "The Help" I wanted to see the movie right away and I was able to watch it from my KF that night because Amazon has instant streaming for TV and DVDs for a small rental charge for 48 hours! I could go on and on... Get one, you'll love it!
> 
> Thanks for the help....still debating on which one to get. I appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Kindle is on Amazon.com. You buy your books on line or with your kindle, as long as you have an account.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks great post.


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

Mine is Pandigital. It interfaces with Nook (Barnes & Noble) and I can transfer pdf things from my computer that I get from other places.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Momofthree, after I go to manage my kindle, how do I find my kindle's email address?


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

You will have 2 e-mail addresses for your Kindle one is free and one will cost you to send things to your Kindle. They should be in your Amazon manage your Kindle page. You were asked to set them up when you created your Kindle account. You can also ask Amazon to convert some documents for you when you send them to your Kindle. I have been enjoying the thread about the e-readers. I have had my Kindle for a little over a year and my husband has one also. The best thing for my husband was, he has vision problems and had given up reading but with the Kindle he can make the print large enough for him to read and he loves it. My DH is back to doing something he loved to do. For me I can knit or spin and have the book read to me.


----------



## Momofthree (Dec 27, 2011)

When you go to the manage your kindle page it should be right there after the name of your kindle. The email account will be similiar to the email account that you have registered with kindle. Our family has four kindles in it and they each are similiar to my email account but with a number inserted in it at the end. 

Kindle will convert your PDF files for you free of charge when you use this email address. 

I have been following this thread and I agree with those who have had good experiences with their Kindles. Every member of my family has their own--except the five year old. Since I have children who have them and I carry mine with me everywhere we have had screens crack in the year and a half that we have had them. Whenever we have had a problem all that has to be done was contact Amazon and they have sent us a new kindle which came in two days. They then transfered all of our content to the new kindle, even the PDF's that we had were able to be transfered and then you send the broken kindle back in to them with the orginal package. The kindle, the shipping and everything was free of charge. Boy am I glad we bought the extended warrenty.

I have friends that have a Nook and when a similar accident happened they were out of luck and the Nook went to the electronics graveyard. I have nothing but good to say about the kindle.

If you are looking for free books try freebookspot.com they have links to free books. Although you will need to use 7zip to open them into the PDF form that you will then need to send to your kindle. A pain sometimes but worth it for the free books. They even have knitting books!!

Good luck and Good reading and knitting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Momtothree! It took me a bit but I found I have 3 email addresses. One for the kindle, one for my iphone, and one for DH's ipad! So, I can just email my pdf's to the first email address and it will put them where I can find them? In the adobe file or the document file, which, please?
And where is Springfield, Ohio? Which part of the state? I am between Cleveland and Sandusky. It's nice to see another Ohioan!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Tx Tami


----------



## Momofthree (Dec 27, 2011)

If you send the documents to your kindle it should be adobe. I think that they do word docs but I have never tried it before. Just send the email to your kindle type convert in the heading line and then attach the documents you want to have them convert. They will convert about 4 books at a time. 

Springfield is about 45 mins west of Columbus on 70. It is nice to see another person from Ohio on this site. 

If you have any other questions about how to work the kindle just private message me I will be more than happy to help. I love my kindle and have gotten good at using it to its full potential. 

Happy reading and knitting!!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Springfield is about 45 mins west of Columbus on 70. It is nice to see another person from Ohio on this site. 


I grew up in the Cleveland area. My sister went to college in Cedarville OH back in the late 60s and we went to Springfield many times. Now I live outside of Springfield MA!


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

I grew up in the Cleveland area as well. Where did you live? We now live in North Carolina near the coast. Mary Ann


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

I lived in Raleigh North Carolina for 6 years; loved the coast and went as often as I could. Now I live in Albany New York.



Mary Ann in NC said:


> I grew up in the Cleveland area as well. Where did you live? We now live in North Carolina near the coast. Mary Ann


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

My kindle has been fine. no problems at all. maybe yours was a defective one from the start.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I spent a large part of my childhood in Chesterland, outside of Cleveland and a time in the city, too. I have many good memories from that area. Every fall I think of how pretty the trees were in Ohio.....they are not quite so flashy here in VA.



pb54116 said:


> Springfield is about 45 mins west of Columbus on 70. It is nice to see another person from Ohio on this site.
> 
> I grew up in the Cleveland area. My sister went to college in Cedarville OH back in the late 60s and we went to Springfield many times. Now I live outside of Springfield MA!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I spent a large part of my childhood in Chesterland, outside of Cleveland and a time in the city, too. I have many good memories from that area. Every fall I think of how pretty the trees were in Ohio.....they are not quite so flashy here in VA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We lived mostly in Euclid until after I graduated from high school, then we moved back to Cleveland (152nd & the freeway). I remember Chesterland. My daughter lives near Staunton VA.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

What part of VA are you in vpatt? I am down on the York River but originally from Calif.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, I am just east of Staunton, small world.



pb54116 said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > I spent a large part of my childhood in Chesterland, outside of Cleveland and a time in the city, too. I have many good memories from that area. Every fall I think of how pretty the trees were in Ohio.....they are not quite so flashy here in VA.
> ...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I am outside of Waynesboro. Between Charlottesville and Staunton



makeitsew2750 said:


> What part of VA are you in vpatt? I am down on the York River but originally from Calif.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Wow, I am just east of Staunton, small world.
> 
> Their mailing address is in Waynesboro but they actually live in the county.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I might have carried that route at one time.....When I worked at the P.O. we had 6 rural routes with Waynesboro addresses, but they were not in Waynesboro.



pb54116 said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I am just east of Staunton, small world.
> ...


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I might have carried that route at one time.....When I worked at the P.O. we had 6 rural routes with Waynesboro addresses, but they were not in Waynesboro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL, well, I still have cousins in/near Cleveland. Next thing you know we will be related!!



pb54116 said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > I might have carried that route at one time.....When I worked at the P.O. we had 6 rural routes with Waynesboro addresses, but they were not in Waynesboro.
> ...


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate to say - but where's this thread going? Surely some of these posts would be better as PM's??


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> LOL, well, I still have cousins in/near Cleveland. Next thing you know we will be related!!
> 
> I still have family in the Cleveland area, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Vpat, I have friends in Waynesboro!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, lol. I might know them



tami_ohio said:


> Vpat, I have friends in Waynesboro!


 :shock:


----------



## daiquiria (Jan 12, 2012)

Pudgypooh said:


> I have had my Kindle for about two years and have always kept it in a case. I have never had a problem. My only complaint is that I am not able to download my patterns to my Kindle.


Actually, you can download your patterns to your Kindle. Just send them as an attachment (about 6 or 7 at a time) to your Kindle email address and once you connect to a wireless connection, the patterns will download automatically. I do it all the time. I have 83 patterns on my Kindle right now. It's better to have them in Word rather than .pdf, though; viewing them is easier in Word. To find your Kindle email address, just go to the Home page, click the Menu button, then scroll down and click Settings, go to the second page, and there you will find your email address for your device if you don't already know it. I web surf all day long looking for free patterns and save them to my Kindle so that I can reference them wherever I am and don't have to worry about lugging around my laptop! Hope this helps!!


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> violetta40 said:
> 
> 
> > My hubby bought me the kindle fire for christmas. I absoutely love it. I don't understand how you would be able to download pdf files to it. I'm not really computer savay. I'm lucky I can type on this forum. Is there a tuturial on it, and is it hard to do? I would love to put some knitting patterns on my kindle.
> ...


Thank you, I'll try the free one. That's if it's not too complicated.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my Kindle. The 1st one I had was basic. I had used it at least 2 yr. Still going strong in case.
My Grandson had a Kindle Touch and it was like new but he
had replaced it with I Pad. He was kind enough to set it up
for Grandma and have used it 6 months. I use it in the case
too. Love it. I occasionally buy a book but I get so many free don't have time to real all and knit too.


----------

